# So yes, I am officially stressing out. 5 stars to 4.6 in 7 rated trips.



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

I am a new driver, I drive Select only. I made it to 15 rated trips at 5 stars, then all of a sudden boom, boom, boom, ratings start to drop. I didn't change anything, however I have had people not realize that Select is a higher option. 

What I believe is happening, is these people are not happy with Uber over the situation of being put in a Select car for a higher price, so they rate the trip poorly, and boom I am knocked down. 

Also yesterday I had a guy say he requested an SUV, I told him I would cancel and not charge him since it was an honest mistake, he said not to cancel and he would send his party in two separate cars. I took the first passengers on the short trip and immediately got dinged on my rating, I didn't know it at the time though. I got pinged by the same guy, picked him up, then told him I would not charge him for this second trip since it was an honest mistake. He was extremely grateful, made small talk, even tipped me. I checked my ratings, and of course, I got a bad rating from the first trip (this was before I offered the free 2nd trip and he became friendly).

Here I am trying my best to give awesome customer service, I go above and beyond for my customers, get them where they are going safely, get lots of compliments on the car, how nice it is, how good it smells etc. I have first time Uber riders say how amazing this experience is etc. However those people haven't seemed to realize there is a rating system, somehow the people who were upset over something with Uber I get dinged. I am stressing out because I have invested a decent amount into getting set up, and I already feel like I am in danger of deactivation. 

I requested to get put on Uber X & Select again so I can pick up some of the ratings from taking Uber X riders, but this is insane, I have never felt stress like this before in a job. I was going to rotate my tires tomorrow (they don't really need it quite yet but was going to do it) but now I am holding off on that and some other investments I was going to make like a bigger cooler for the trunk for cold drinks etc. All because I don't know if I will be deactivated over ratings. This really is a bummer, I have been having a blast, people love riding in the car, I love driving them, all is well, then boom, bad ratings and no explanation why the rating was bad?


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Relax. You'll be fine. As long as you don't get too many deactivation warnings nobody cares about rating.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

You have to get xx number of rated trips before they will deactivate you....I forget the number but >100


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

NachonCheeze said:


> You have to get xx number of rated trips before they will deactivate you....I forget the number but >100


Thank you for this, seriously. I kept reading about people getting deactivated for dropping below 4.6. I can't believe how quickly I fell from 5.0 once a few non stars came in. I have done almost 40 trips in the last 7 days, only 5 people bothered to give non 5 star, one I know for sure was anger at Uber not me, the others I suspect were due to accidently choosing Select. I don't know why else someone would rate a professional ride in a luxury car poorly, especially since I get to my destinations perfectly.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Read the forum and learn..... there are tips that will help with your rating. My tip: Be prepared to pass up on a ride...If anything smells bad I cancel because they will take it out on the driver. Example: PAX cant get the address correct, drops pin in wrong area...its going to be your fault...to that I say "adios amigo" and cancel. Its lost money but 1) protect my rating and 2) If the PAX is so stupid they cant put in an address I don't want to deal with them anyway.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

NachonCheeze said:


> Read the forum and learn..... there are tips that will help with your rating. My tip: Be prepared to pass up on a ride...If anything smells bad I cancel because they will take it out on the driver. Example: PAX cant get the address correct, drops pin in wrong area...its going to be your fault...to that I say "adios amigo" and cancel. Its lost money but 1) protect my rating and 2) If the PAX is so stupid they cant put in an address I don't want to deal with them anyway.


What option do you select when canceling?


----------



## claimbuster (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm a new driver too and this whole rating process stinks, IMHO. I've had four ratings less than 5 in the past two days. This is nothing but a popularity contest with no basis. I haven't been in a real " chatty" mood the past few days and I think that has hurt me. I think my goal is to provide the safest ride in the shortest possible time. So long as I do that, assuming I'm not rude, etc, that should get me a five. So long as the system is a single subjective number, it's meaningless. It's a popularity contest.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

Yea, one guy was a 4.7 rating, law guy, he didn't put in the destination and just said the place he wanted to gi, I wasn't familiar with that part of town so I told him he can point the way or tell me a place that comes up in nav. I got a 1 star that day.


----------



## RoxyRcknUber (Apr 28, 2016)

A couple of questions. How do you know the riders didnt mean to chose select?
HOw do you know what day and from who your bad ratings came from?


----------



## RoxyRcknUber (Apr 28, 2016)

Ubernic said:


> I am a new driver, I drive Select only. I made it to 15 rated trips at 5 stars, then all of a sudden boom, boom, boom, ratings start to drop. I didn't change anything, however I have had people not realize that Select is a higher option.
> 
> What I believe is happening, is these people are not happy with Uber over the situation of being put in a Select car for a higher price, so they rate the trip poorly, and boom I am knocked down.
> 
> ...


First of all, please try to relax. I know from experience the whole rating thing can be stressfull early on. But it is a big, brilliant con perpetrated by modern day companies to try and controll a work force they are not allowed to try and control. You only have to fall for it as long as your willing too. Feel free to peek behind the curtain any time you want.. in the mean time;
A couple of questions. How do you know the riders didnt mean to chose select?
HOw do you know what day and from whom a bad ratings came from?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Ubernic said:


> I have done almost 40 trips in the last 7 days,


Just keep driving and forget about your rating. When people suggest it is about control, they are dead on. 40 trips isn't even two days work........ so don't sweat it. Part of the element of control is that the rating system is designed to coerce a new driver into driving more than they might otherwise. The more rides you have, the more stable (far more) your rating will. The fear tactic gets you there. The idea is the rating is an average of your most recent four or five hundred rides, it's 2 am, I can't remember the exact number.

Try to avoid allowing them to manipulate you. Driving more as a rookie isn't really a bad idea. Stick to daylight hours if possible at first, relax, do your best, try to enjoy it and use your own best judgement as to what you might do better. Don't make it tougher than it needs to be. If they deactivate you .... so be it. It isn't likely, your average will be fine over several hundred trips, 40 runs is nothing.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

How many drivers have been deactivated for low ratings?


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

RoxyRcknUber said:


> First of all, please try to relax. I know from experience the whole rating thing can be stressfull early on. But it is a big, brilliant con perpetrated by modern day companies to try and controll a work force they are not allowed to try and control. You only have to fall for it as long as your willing too. Feel free to peek behind the curtain any time you want.. in the mean time;
> A couple of questions. How do you know the riders didnt mean to chose select?
> HOw do you know what day and from whom a bad ratings came from?


Thanks, you guys helped bring back my confidence. I didn't drive today but someone gave me a 5 star from a previous trip, so I am current on an upswing, I'll take it! The 5 star I got today moved me to a 4.61 from a 4.63, but the last non 5 star brought me from 4.77 to 4.61. Terrible.

I know they didn't want Select because they commented about the car so many times, how nice it was etc. Then one guy said "do they still offer that service where they pick you up in a BMW or Mercedes, cars like this too?" "Yes that is the service you selected, we also have Uber Black which brings you limo esque service." "Oh, I selected the higher service?" He says, with a puzzled gulping worried look on his face.

Same night, another pax just wanted a ride home, no UberX in his area, it was late, he used Select, didn't know it was different, was surprised by the nice car, then asked what Select was.

That night I got my first two non 5 stars. The rest of the people that night had a blast, tipped, loved the car etc, if they rated me poorly it was by accident. Only a few people seemed to be uneasy. Then the other night when that guy said he ordered an SUV but I showed up, u should have canceled but I took his request of 3 people from his party, immediately after my rating dropped.

I no longer will explain Select as costing more. I will avoid talking about it at all costs. If anything I will say Uber X & Select are the basic versions usually less than cab fare, Black is the VIP limo service.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Ubernic said:


> Thank you for this, seriously. I kept reading about people getting deactivated for dropping below 4.6. I can't believe how quickly I fell from 5.0 once a few non stars came in. I have done almost 40 trips in the last 7 days, only 5 people bothered to give non 5 star, one I know for sure was anger at Uber not me, the others I suspect were due to accidently choosing Select. I don't know why else someone would rate a professional ride in a luxury car poorly, especially since I get to my destinations perfectly.


My advise is learn your crowd.... Meaning if you get along better with business people then try to pick up mostly business people....if its the bar crowd then pick up the bar crowd.... A lot of the business people look at drivers as crap on the bottom of their shoe, and will treat you in a condescending manner and then just look for a reason to zing you with a one star.....


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

So now should I worry? I have done less than 40 trips, 24 rates, 19 5 stars, 5 non 5 stars. I mean, if I was giving poor service, would 19 Select customers really rate me at 5 stars? This is a joke. My rating hasn't dropped since I made this OP, however I now received the email from Uber being at risk for deactivation. How am I supposed to work tonight with a proper mindset knowing any one of these pax holds my future in their hands? So much for the 100 rides thing. I also love how it says "over time", I have been active for a week...and one of my riders said he ordered an SUV and Uber sent him a car with 4 seats, after his trip my rating immediately dropped, even though I bent over backwards for him.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

NachonCheeze said:


> Read the forum and learn..... there are tips that will help with your rating. My tip: Be prepared to pass up on a ride...If anything smells bad I cancel because they will take it out on the driver.


Here is a problem with that, in the deactivation policy it says if you cancel that can lead to deactivation.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Ubernic said:


> So now should I worry? I have done less than 40 trips, 24 rates, 19 5 stars, 5 non 5 stars. I mean, if I was giving poor service, would 19 Select customers really rate me at 5 stars? This is a joke. My rating hasn't dropped since I made this OP, however I now received the email from Uber being at risk for deactivation. How am I supposed to work tonight with a proper mindset knowing any one of these pax holds my future in their hands? So much for the 100 rides thing. I also love how it says "over time", I have been active for a week...and one of my riders said he ordered an SUV and Uber sent him a car with 4 seats, after his trip my rating immediately dropped, even though I bent over backwards for him.


Here's what I do, I call it campaigning.... At the end of every ride I tell the passengers that it's important for us rate each other then I show them that I'm giving them 5 stars....I received 100 5 stars in a row doing this...don't ask for five stars just show them you are giving them 5 stars......


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks for the tips guys, did a few rides tonight, I was exhausted after cleaning the car so I didn't stay out too much I will go out tomorrow during the day. I ended up getting back a few 5 stars, the problem is, every 5 star moves me up only .01, and the last what I assume to be a 1 star, dropped me from 4.77 to 4.61 in one go. It was a huge blow. 

I am now making mention of the 5 stars, clients seem very receptive, and I canceled a very very proftable ride because the pickup was not going very well. It was surge 2.1x on Select, so I would have been around $5/mile, and they were leaving an event, so they could have been heading anywhere in the county. The reason I canceled, is the lady put the pin at the very end of a service alley that was a two way street but had room for one car at a time to go in and out, on top of that, an event was ending so there were service trucks and people all around, going in and out, the whole thing was jammed up. So I circled to make sure it wasn't only one way because once I go in no one can come out until I get to a pull off somewhere. I start pulling into the service alley behind the event and the pin is about 500feet ahead of me, but I see this grumpy looking lady with her husband giving me the evil eye, not waving me down, just looking as I go down the alley, surely it can't be them, the pin is still 500 feet down the alley. I get a text "You just passed us, twice", at this time I was on my way down the alley with no turn around until I get to the end, the whole alley is gridlocked with cars and trucks going in and out, someone broke glass on the ground in the way of the cars, it was horrible. Even at $5/mile, it just wasn't worth it anymore knowing I most certainly will eat a 1 star and drop into 4.4-4.5 territory. I canceled/didn't charge rider. I think that is the one we are supposed to do right? There was no way I was going to try and salvage that after the lady put the pin in the wrong place then texted me all nasty like if it was my fault for passing her when she is nowhere near her pin.

I hope someone else from here was able to get a smooth pick up with her and get that nice 2.1x Surge, was probably a good fare.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ubernic said:


> Thanks for the tips guys, did a few rides tonight, I was exhausted after cleaning the car so I didn't stay out too much I will go out tomorrow during the day. I ended up getting back a few 5 stars, the problem is, every 5 star moves me up only .01, and the last what I assume to be a 1 star, dropped me from 4.77 to 4.61 in one go. It was a huge blow.
> 
> I am now making mention of the 5 stars, clients seem very receptive, and I canceled a very very proftable ride because the pickup was not going very well. It was surge 2.1x on Select, so I would have been around $5/mile, and they were leaving an event, so they could have been heading anywhere in the county. The reason I canceled, is the lady put the pin at the very end of a service alley that was a two way street but had room for one car at a time to go in and out, on top of that, an event was ending so there were service trucks and people all around, going in and out, the whole thing was jammed up. So I circled to make sure it wasn't only one way because once I go in no one can come out until I get to a pull off somewhere. I start pulling into the service alley behind the event and the pin is about 500feet ahead of me, but I see this grumpy looking lady with her husband giving me the evil eye, not waving me down, just looking as I go down the alley, surely it can't be them, the pin is still 500 feet down the alley. I get a text "You just passed us, twice", at this time I was on my way down the alley with no turn around until I get to the end, the whole alley is gridlocked with cars and trucks going in and out, someone broke glass on the ground in the way of the cars, it was horrible. Even at $5/mile, it just wasn't worth it anymore knowing I most certainly will eat a 1 star and drop into 4.4-4.5 territory. I canceled/didn't charge rider. I think that is the one we are supposed to do right? There was no way I was going to try and salvage that after the lady put the pin in the wrong place then texted me all nasty like if it was my fault for passing her when she is nowhere near her pin.
> 
> I hope someone else from here was able to get a smooth pick up with her and get that nice 2.1x Surge, was probably a good fare.


If you have cancel fees where you are, drive to the pin, wait 5 mins, and then cancel no show and get the cancel fee. DO NOT accept a trip from that pax then.

If you can't stop, then circle back after 5 mins and hit cancel no show as you drive by. So long as you're at the pin when you cancel you should be fine. If they compkain, or you don't get the fee, just explain it was no stopping and you had to circle, but when you got back they still weren't there.

Obviously if it's a surge you'd prefer to get them, but if you're canceling anyway...


----------



## SurferDan (Apr 28, 2016)

Stygge said:


> Relax. You'll be fine. As long as you don't get too many deactivation warnings nobody cares about rating.


True. Slow down, breathe, and drive. It all works out, people are people, let them be. You can control yourself and your driving, the rest will follow.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ubernic said:


> Here is a problem with that, in the deactivation policy it says if you cancel that can lead to deactivation.


Truth is, they can find a reason to deactivate you any time they want.

Right now they let you know you're in danger because of ratings. Do what you need to do to protect that. Its not like if you cancel a trip you get deactivated. Its when you have a high percent of cancels.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

I did some X rides today, just to get some back to back rides in there in between something else I was doing. This weekend my rating went to 4.72 from 4.61, it was a long haul though, it took nearly 10 5 stars in a row, I still have .05 to go until I am back to where I was before the single 1 star.


----------



## 331303 (Sep 2, 2015)

i think uberSELECT standards are 4.8+ and uberX is 4.6+. I remember getting the notification a long time ago when they first started select. I just thought "it's not worth putting my nose that far up people asses." and stayed on the UberX only.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

I haven't found anything in writing that says that, the only guidance they give says 4.6 is where you need to worry. Top partners in my area are barely over 4.8, so if it was 4.8+ requirement they would start losing too many drivers I would imagine.


----------



## Drk280 (Feb 8, 2016)

You are suffering from rating deactivation anxiety, 3 in every 5 drivers are diagnosed with this debilitating condition every week all over the world. Symptoms can and may include:
pick up location anxiety, 
cold sweats when not locating the passenger,
nervousness thinking of rider destination before pickup,
sudden anger at pax asking for mints and water, 
anger building to rage when not receiving a ping in 1 1/2 hours,
restarting your phone several times thinking the app is not working, 
having hallucinations of surge areas in your map 
and finally, feeling that you haven't earned enough for the time you spent on the road. 

If you find yourself suffering this way, it is time you reached out for help on the UBER counselling locations, priced reasonably at not more than your earnings for that day.

NOTE: candid post, maybe funny maybe not... Just trying to be creative


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey gnubernic, also keep in mind some of these pins are fronting you lad. They know what they're doing, trying to chisel a sweet ride at an X rate. Hoping if they complain you'll offer them the X rate. They also order X, hoping a nearby Select has opted in and fills the order. If an X accepts, they cxl, wait and reorder.

So STOP hyperventilating about your rating and drive. Until you've done a hundred rides they'll give you some rope. After that, if you're really in trouble they will contact you direct. Then you'll need to take affirmative action. 

There is a simple and straightforward "hack" to the low ratings problem. If it becomes necessary to protect your investment.

On another topic, why the hell did you "invest" in this in the first place. Uber is not an investable business as you are hopefully learning. So please, also STOP investing!


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Hey gnubernic, also keep in mind some of these pins are fronting you lad. They know what they're doing, trying to chisel a sweet ride at an X rate. Hoping if they complain you'll offer them the X rate. They also order X, hoping a nearby Select has opted in and fills the order. If an X accepts, they cxl, wait and reorder.
> 
> So STOP hyperventilating about your rating and drive. Until you've done a hundred rides they'll give you some rope. After that, if you're really in trouble they will contact you direct. Then you'll need to take affirmative action.
> 
> ...


Gnubernic lol I like that!

What is the hack? 

I invested in things like navigation mount, cell chargers, a few small cosmetic repairs. Also caught up on some maintenance before I hit the road.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Ubernic said:


> Gnubernic lol I like that!
> 
> What is the hack?
> 
> I invested in things like navigation mount, cell chargers, a few small cosmetic repairs. Also caught up on some maintenance before I hit the road.


Ok fine.

The hack, it costs a few bucks. Don't worry about it unless you need it. Get yer 100-150 rides and see how you stand. If guber sends you an email threatening deactivation for low rating come back and ask. They only bomb out the bottom 1% of drivers and those that log a serious issue...DUI, assaulting pax, selling dope in ride etc.

There are two Golden Rules to this gig:
1) Quit while your ahead (if you can)
2) Forget about your rating as quickly as possible


----------



## ZMIchael (Apr 24, 2016)

My rating is 4.79 and i take %99 or trips i get sent. Only refuse ones that are impossible to take. Like bad pick up addresses where the customer doesnt know where the **** they even live or how tthey get there! 249 trips, 198 rated 179 5 stars... I started 4 weeks ago.


----------



## ZMIchael (Apr 24, 2016)

ZMIchael said:


> My rating is 4.79 and i take %99 or trips i get sent. Only refuse ones that are impossible to take. Like bad pick up addresses where the customer doesn't know where the &%[email protected]!* they even live or how they get there! 249 trips, 198 rated 179 5 stars... I started 4 weeks ago.


I bring home roughly 790 per week. Whats everyone else bringing home? I work TONS of hours. Im logged on for 16 hours daily. Im not driving 16 hours unfortunately. Ubers been pretty good to me. Once you learn the tricks around losing money its a decent gig. I love it. Love meeting new people. I drive a 3/4 ton pick up with a diesel so i get a lot of comments..mostly nice especially from the younger crowd. I get not so nice comments from older people which I understand and now expect. Its a true 4 door vehicle so if your expecting a Mercedes go pay the price for it or hop in my damn truck lol


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

ZMIchael said:


> I bring home roughly 790 per week. Whats everyone else bringing home? I work TONS of hours. Im logged on for 16 hours daily. Im not driving 16 hours unfortunately. Ubers been pretty good to me. Once you learn the tricks around losing money its a decent gig. I love it. Love meeting new people. I drive a 3.54 ton pick up with a diesel so i get a lot of comments..mostly nice especially from the younger crowd. I get not so nice comments from older people which I understand and now expect. Its a true 4 door vehicle so if your expecting a Mercedes go pay the price for it or hop in my damn truck lol


What is your rating with a truck like that?


----------



## ZMIchael (Apr 24, 2016)

Ubernic said:


> What is your rating with a truck like that?


4.79. I try to strike up conversation with everyone except the few you can tell don't wanna talk. Offer free water and gum. I do alright and I get 22 mpg.


----------



## ZMIchael (Apr 24, 2016)

Ubernic said:


> I am a new driver, I drive Select only. I made it to 15 rated trips at 5 stars, then all of a sudden boom, boom, boom, ratings start to drop. I didn't change anything, however I have had people not realize that Select is a higher option.
> 
> What I believe is happening, is these people are not happy with Uber over the situation of being put in a Select car for a higher price, so they rate the trip poorly, and boom I am knocked down.
> 
> ...


OK how many total trips do you have? Once you have over a few hundred you won't notice 1 bad review here and there. They won't make much difference once you've got a lot of trips completed. If you know your doing a good job then who gives a crappie what they rate you at. I'm out here for a paycheck and to meet new people. Ratings won't define me of the experience of riding in my dodge ram diesel pick up lol


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

I am at 61 trips, 40 rated, 33 5 stars, 4.70 overall. I had a few people give me 4 stars, I know that because the rating barely budged, however two people gave 1 or 2 stars. Yesterday I went from 4.74 to 4.69 after one rating. I think it was the foreign couple I drove, they put the pin in a bad location for pickup and it took 2 phone calls to get them picked up because the first time he was still inside, second time he went to the other side of the building from the pin. I got a good fare out of it, but the pickup was sloppy from his directions, and we caught traffic. Everyone else was terrific. 

My Uber X friends have less non 5 stars, whenever I do X I also get 5 stars, it's only people I pickup on Select that give lower than 5. I saw one rider's app while he was rating me, he wanted me to show him how to give me 5 stars, I saw the way it was laid out, it showed my picture, a dollar amount, then underneath are the stars. Is this not ridiculous? Of course when someone sees a huge fare they are going to be unhappy and be more prone to rate lower, I feel lucky to have recieved 33 5 stars with some of these fares I get on Select. If they are ok with the fare then I don't understand the other non 5s. I offer water, mints, a cell phone charger for all phones + ipad. I am very couteous, clean, the car smells great, looks great, etc. 

For someone reason the ratings are a buy of a struggle early on for me.


----------



## SurferDan (Apr 28, 2016)

Drk280 said:


> You are suffering from rating deactivation anxiety, 3 in every 5 drivers are diagnosed with this debilitating condition every week all over the world. Symptoms can and may include:
> pick up location anxiety,
> cold sweats when not locating the passenger,
> nervousness thinking of rider destination before pickup,
> ...


Awesome post


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

Yea that was great. This rating stress is horrible. Trying to cross sell every one is some stress, especially when they see the dollar amount right above the stars to rate, so anytime I make any real money I risk a low rating from bad fare reactions. 

I did some math, and figured out my numbers.

83 trips
57 rated
46 5 stars
7 4 stars
1 3 stars
2 1 stars

I am missing 17 stars from being a perfect 5.00, and I remember several times seeing my rating barely move, I believed that to be around 7 times, so I put in 7 missed stars for the 4 stars, 2 missed stars for the 1 3 star, and I remember 2 big drops so I put 2 1 stars, and it came out to the 17 missing stars. 

All in all only 3 bad reviews, the 4 stars are not bad in my eyes, the 3 stars could have been irritation from the fare, who knows, the 1 stars I know exactly who they were and honestly I don't believe I deserved those either.

When I look at it like that, it really isn't that bad, and I feel very confident.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

Haha, got 10+ 5 stars with one 4 star mixed in, at 4.73 now. If I get 30 5 stars in a row I will get back to 4.80. If one person gives me 1 star for whatever reason it's back to 4.67 for another decade. This rating system is unreal. One jerk can seriously screw you so bad. I only have 2 bad ratings out of 91 trips so far, one was an obvious customer mistake where he ordered the wrong car, and I feel like I am digging my way out of the gutter like something worthless.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Ubernic said:


> Haha, got 10+ 5 stars with one 4 star mixed in, at 4.73 now. If I get 30 5 stars in a row I will get back to 4.80. If one person gives me 1 star for whatever reason it's back to 4.67 for another decade. This rating system is unreal. One jerk can seriously screw you so bad. I only have 2 bad ratings out of 91 trips so far, one was an obvious customer mistake where he ordered the wrong car, and I feel like I am digging my way out of the gutter like something worthless.


You will be alright. Most people start off at the low end of the rating and eventually dig themselves out of the hole. If you ever get close to deactivation zone just switch to X and pad your rating.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

saucy05 said:


> You will be alright. Most people start off at the low end of the rating and eventually dig themselves out of the hole. If you ever get close to deactivation zone just switch to X and pad your rating.


I did, then ignored every pool request and got a threat for not acceptin rides. I mean, if it really only was two 1 stars and one 3 star that brought me down I'm fine with that. It won't keep happening.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

The rating system stinks so badly, if ever Uber goes bankrupt, I will throw a big party, just like I did for Blockbuster. They treated their employees like shit too and look what happened to them.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

Not so stressed anymore.


----------



## UberJoel (May 18, 2016)

SurferDan said:


> True. Slow down, breathe, and drive. It all works out, people are people, let them be. You can control yourself and your driving, the rest will follow.


Thanks SuferDan, I was getting tired of kissing butt!


----------



## uberdrivermensch (Aug 26, 2015)

Anybody know the amount of drivers getting deactivated vs churn?


----------

